# Another Yao Ming Partnership



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Yao Ming Partnership 









_Yao Ming at the recent Garmin Television Commercial Shoot._

NBA superstar Yao Ming is the newest member of the Garmin team! The seven-foot-six All-Star center for the Houston Rockets is partnering with the leader in GPS satellite navigation for a comprehensive branding, marketing, and advertising campaign. The agreement marks one of the most high-profile marketing campaigns ever from any company that specializes in integrating consumer electronics with GPS satellite navigation – a concept that has grown from science fiction to one of the hottest consumer technologies in little more than a quarter century. 

Today, Garmin fields a diverse product line of powerful yet compact and easy-to-use satellite navigation devices for cars, boats, business travelers, outdoor enthusiasts, and fitness buffs. 

“As Garmin continues to make location technology available to more and more consumers, it’s important that our name continues to be synonymous with GPS navigation,” said Jon Cassat, Garmin’s director of marketing communications. “Yao helps us do that on a worldwide stage. He has a natural affinity for technology and a genuine desire to be a pioneer and help us grow consumers’ awareness of Garmin satellite navigation.” 

This page offers additional information on the partnership, photos, and a sneak peak of our first television commercial featuring Yao. You’ll also find links to Garmin’s own “starting lineup” – our acclaimed StreetPilot, iQue, and Forerunner GPS-enabled devices – all designed to get you to where you want to be.

View photos and video from the new Yao Ming/Garmin Television Commercial.


----------

